# Survey Feedback - Help Needed



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I’ve collated all of the data from the recent survey and I’d like to share some of the prevalent points with you guys.



A fluffy army list section
Link to my threads on the navbar Added
A better gallery system
The return of army of the month Need A New Staff Member To Organzie This
Guides on the functions of the forum We Have Guides - They Need Enhancing And Making More Visual
A built in podcast player Looking For One - Any Known?
More varied competitions
Better upkeep of the sprue database It's In Hand
Easy way to access forums at the bottom
Redesign of homepage - too cluttered
A form of monthly painting deathmatch
A download area for fandexes etc
Easier navigation to "my profile"
Easy way to see if people have replied to your threads
More detailed battle reports

Would anyone like to elaborate on these points to make my job of implementing changes easier?


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

the fluffy army list section sounds coolest and easiest to implement. You should do that one first, just for the sake of crossing something off the list.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The download area for fandexes looks fairly simple. Just host file sharing by allowing people to upload word documents or PDFs onto a specific thread or forum.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

btw, the link to my threads is very cool. Good work.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Jezlad said:


> Easy way to see if people have replied to your threads


Wouldn't this full under the category of a subscribed thread? Those threads I'm most interested in generally get subscribed to, and with the options to get emails if I so choose, I can get instant notifications when something new happens. This seems to be something individual users can take care of rather than having to change something about the site itself.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

jonileth said:


> [/LIST]
> Wouldn't this full under the category of a subscribed thread? Those threads I'm most interested in generally get subscribed to, and with the options to get emails if I so choose, I can get instant notifications when something new happens. This seems to be something individual users can take care of rather than having to change something about the site itself.


It's also covered pretty well by the new link to 'My Threads' added to the top of the site.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah I was gonna say, I guess a lot of people don't know about the thread subscription tool. I use it and my user CP constantly with this site.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am not sure what is involved in the Army of the Month thing. But I would be more than willing to lend a hand organizing it once I have some information.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

My Threads is a great addition , although I haven't used it myself yet.

As for more detailed BatReps...well, that's something that can only really be done by ourselves. About all that can be done is more obvious celebration of good ones, such as Stickying them for a brief spell or something. Is there a medal for BatReps?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Is there a medal for BatReps?


Yes. Perhaps this is something we need to push more on.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I know myself that getting medals is a pretty nice feeling, so I imagine others would be pretty pleased their contribution was rewarded similarly.

The only thing there of course is that once they have the medal there is no incentive to *continue* producing quality, but hopefully we can rely on the goodwill of the Members for that.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a subscribed thread replies button to the right hand side of the navbar.

With this you'll be able to see if someone has replied to one of your subscribed threads without visiting the usercp page.

I'm also working on a way to have this link as a dropdown which loads your subscribed threads section directly on the homepage.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

and just a worthy mention, but can we please have converting competitions where the model does not have to be completely unpainted??? I have tons of models to enter into those competitions but they're all painted. 

-.- kinda lame...

I can see why its preferred to have them unpainted (so people can see how it was made), but if they want to know, I can just tell them.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Does anyone have a format idea for a "death match" style competition?

I was thinking nightly paint offs would be pretty cool.

Two members get a model, post a picture unpainted - paint off for an hour, post the result then the users vote for the winner.

Would anyone be interested in something like this?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Does anyone have a format idea for a "death match" style competition?


The Monthly Conversion Deathmatch is now ready to go, so let me know what you think.

And ready your putty and knives for May.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

With painting competitions, I have seen it done where a describing phrase is used and posted, and the models have to represent it in some form, leaving interpretation completely up to those painting the model. The same concept can be used for conversion competitions. For those that aren't good at converting, you could always allow them to vote on the "phrase" or describing word and have a hand in choosing what gets converted.

Example, a phrase for December could be "Christmas Nightmare" and it is now up to those entering to interpret that as they wish, and represent it in a conversion, such as Papa Nurgle with a sculpted beard and santa suit.

Also - could it be possible for the winners of each month to receive the Fulgrim medal? More incentive to enter so bigger turn out, also, people can re-enter to hold their title. Each month's winner can have "Conversion Deathmatch Winner" as their title for that month under their username/above thier avatar as well instead of "Senior Member" or what have you. Incentive to enter, incentive to continue entering, exposure of innovative ideas - leads to possible threads on the execution and progress of a conversion, etc. Heresy beneifts from traffic, the creation of threads and post count, and the users benefit with something new and shiny to show off - something that is really only seen if they post in the forumns


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Angelus Censura said:


> With painting competitions, I have seen it done where a describing phrase is used and posted, and the models have to represent it in some form, leaving interpretation completely up to those painting the model. The same concept can be used for conversion competitions. For those that aren't good at converting, you could always allow them to vote on the "phrase" or describing word and have a hand in choosing what gets converted.
> 
> Example, a phrase for December could be "Christmas Nightmare" and it is now up to those entering to interpret that as they wish, and represent it in a conversion, such as Papa Nurgle with a sculpted beard and santa suit.


This is a nice idea. I was planning on doing an alternative painting deathmatch in the future anyway (and possible making them a recurring thing once per quarter) where the choices for category are based on themes rather than model types so I guess this is similar idea. Whether the same is done to the conversion deathmatches is up to Dave T Hobbit.



Angelus Censura said:


> Also - could it be possible for the winners of each month to receive the Fulgrim medal?


Fulgrim is for non-model related art. Mark of Slaanesh is for winning painting competitions. However this is not going to be awarded for the monthly deathmatches and neither will physical prizes. The reason behind this is that it is also an incentive for cheating, which we cannot be dealing with on a monthly basis. The monthly deathmatches are also meant to be friendly challenges rather than competitive contests, giving bigger rewards such as this will not only add more competition to the feature, but also make the award itself more common and as a result, less special.

The medals are going to be kept exclusive to the longer competitive contests, such as The Wraithlord's 3 month long Themed Painting Competitions.



Angelus Censura said:


> Each month's winner can have "Conversion Deathmatch Winner" as their title for that month under their username/above thier avatar as well instead of "Senior Member" or what have you. Incentive to enter, incentive to continue entering, exposure of innovative ideas - leads to possible threads on the execution and progress of a conversion, etc.


This is something we could consider. Whether or not it's something we will implement I don't know, I'll talk it through with the rest of the staff before making a decision.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Red Corsairs said:


> I was planning on doing an alternative painting deathmatch in the future anyway (and possible making them a recurring thing once per quarter) where the choices for category are based on themes rather than model types so I guess this is similar idea. Whether the same is done to the conversion deathmatches is up to Dave T Hobbit.


I am also considering some months having themes; however I want to get the Conversion Deathmatch running using a basic ruleset to ensure it is balanced and so forth before adding complexity.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Jezlad said:


> I’ve collated all of the data from the recent survey and I’d like to share some of the prevalent points with you guys.
> 
> 
> A fluffy army list section
> ...


If you need a staff member to help organize Army of the Month, I would be happy to help. I'd also like to be considered as a mod for the "fluffy" army list section if it is created, and if one is needed 

In response to the responses regarding the ideas for the Conversion Deathmatch that I posted, I completely agree. Was just throwing some stuff out there for consideration in the future if all goes as planned, and after it has been running for a few months. I'm stoked to get some conversions entered in, have some cool ideas for characters from various BL books, such as some Night Lords characters from Soul Hunter and Blood Reaver


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> I’ve collated all of the data from the recent survey and I’d like to share some of the prevalent points with you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an answer to the Podcast thing, why not have like a directory to Podcast sites? Give them a bit of traffic. Or have it linked to their iTunes account etc so they can listen to them via streaming on iTunes? 

I do have another idea with regards to it, but I think it would more than likely clutter the Podcast forum than improve it. 

One last suggestion! How about a feed player? Where the user submits a feed to their favourite Podcast to you (or to the player) and if it were to be accepted it would then be open to others.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd just be concerned about the addition of a Podcast player slowing the site down a lot...


----------

